# Sticky  Warhammer Roster Sheet PDF



## Jezlad

Attached is the Warhammer Fantasy Roster Sheet PDF.

View attachment 4826


----------



## cain the betrayer

what can i do with this


----------



## torealis

You copy the relevent stats for your army onto it so you don't need your army book so much.


----------



## Raptors8th

THey updated this about a month ago, here is the link.


----------

